
RFC 8032: Edwards-Curve Digital Signature Algorithm (EdDSA) - lvh
https://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc8032.txt
======
lvh
EdDSA has been the gold standard for signatures in general, and elliptic curve
ones in the specific, for a while now. It fixes many of the traditional issues
with both DSA schemes and elliptic curves, resulting in a fast, short, easy-
to-implement signature scheme.

This is important to people designing specifications or new cryptographic
software. If you want strong signatures, use NaCl/libsodium -- that has come
with EdDSA (Ed25519) for quite a while.

